# Bose upgrade on 2006 maxima



## pet1700 (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a chance to buy the entire bose console from a 2006 maxima including the LCD display. I would like to know if I could replace my stock head unit in my 2006 maxima console with bose and take advantage of a 6cd changer and the benefit of being able to use the SAT button to hook up an ipod? Would I need to purchase an amp to power my current speakers?


----------

